# New Drywall Steel Tool Patents Pending The Frame EZE



## Terry Sharratt (Aug 23, 2015)

NEW TOOL INNOVATION
BONUS, DOUBLES AS A DRYWALL LIFTER
**PATENT PENDING**








Dealerships Now Available
Drywallers, finally an end to tight door frames and damaged drywall!
Contractors no more damaged drywall to tape and finish and no more damaged steel frames.

The Frame EZE easily pays for itself in time saved after only 3 tight steel door frames! Just a few easy pulls expands the frame throat opening maximizing time and efficiency! 

**We are offering generous 
Dealer discounts on a graduated volume discount orders, shipping prepaid. We are finding that for every one tool sold, generated sales are at least 5 X additional sales. 

** Email us for special Distributor volume discounts ** 

[email protected]
1-780-387-0973
Terry Sharratt

Customer coment “
The only drawback with the Frame EZE is that on big jobs I can never find it because all the drywallers are constantly borrowing it !!!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

How does this work and what is it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I found this video Aussie.
https://youtu.be/IJ4fJhuhuGI


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

We just ordered them an 1/8" wider and problem solved.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Ahh true thanks gaz,
Don't use guys have split frames ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Sharratt (Aug 23, 2015)

*Frame EZE*

*Good morning *
I have been in the commerccial drywall industry for over 40 years and this tool works great. The Frame EZE does not split the door frames as said by one drywaller . 
Just has to open the frame a bit and it does no damage to either the frame or the drywall. 
It only takes a few seconds to allow the drywall to slide in behind. 
At this time it is only available in Alberta Canada but coming soon to a dealer close to you.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Ahh true thanks gaz,
> Don't use guys have split frames ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 We use 1 piece welded frames that get installed prior to framing as the most heavy duty, and for up to 90 minute fire rating. We use a similar frame that is a 3 piece knock down that installs after drywall. Then in fine finish tenant work we have anodized aluminum knock down (3 piece). I've installed these frames that are slit 2 piece for extra wide openings. And last we a cheaper version of a painted stamped steel we called Timely knock downs. All versions can come with windows too.
In residential we use wood frames for the majority at least here on the West coast.


----------



## Terry Sharratt (Aug 23, 2015)

*Frame EZE*

I have been in the commerccial drywall industry for over 40 years and this tool works great. The Frame EZE does not split the door frames as said by one drywaller . 
Just has to open the frame a bit and it does no damage to either the frame or the drywall. 
It only takes a few seconds to allow the drywall to slide in behind. 
At this time it is only available in Alberta Canada but coming soon to a dealer close to you.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

If that's directed at me I didn't say they split the frames, I asked if you used split frames 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Sharratt (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry I misunderstood you. And yes I have used many different types of frames from the solid, 3 piece knock down and a two piece that one side slides into the other side. I used to be Mark MacMillian Sales Manager when he owned Concord Tool and then later I bought a set of the Northstar Taping Tools. I used to deal with Pro Plaster dow there. 
Our Frame EZE works amazingly well on the solid steel frames and savess a lot of time and no damaged drywall from being too tight. Just google Frame EZE and you will see the video on our mockup wall . Have a great day my friend.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like we got a Player In a Management Position (AKA PIMP).


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> I found this video Aussie.
> https://youtu.be/IJ4fJhuhuGI


Another, that was showing in the sidebar to that one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_J-GOI6kyU


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

We used ProX headers so there's no buildup.

http://www.proxheader.com/index.php

And our jamb studs we called Kong studs had 3" flange.

http://www.westsidebmc.com/products/product-category-type/gypsum-manufacturers/cemco/kcs-stud.aspx

With no buildup and frames ordered an 1/8" over our board slide right in. We even sold this system to the California State Division of Architects (hospitals).


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

In your video you bent it so far it creased the corner the gc's love that lol. And I've seen homemade versions of that tool and they work much better without creasing the frame I have a couple in the garage patents pending of course lol


----------



## Terry Sharratt (Aug 23, 2015)

*Frame EZE*

Thankyou for your valuable input, however this frame was obviously on a demo mock up wall using a recycled frame which was already bent from the demolition of that particular. And good luck with your patent as I did not know that several different patents could be issued on the same concept and tool. 
Hope you have a great day.


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

I was was joking on the patent part and the frame was not creased till he bent it way to far


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Well Terry I would buy that tool no doubt I might bend the occasional frame with it :whistling2:. but here is how I see it if the drywall I'm installing wont fit then the door is either the wrong size door {didn't take into account 5/8s dry wall}, or the door is installed wrong and the builder has decided to go cheep opting not to get split frame style doors witch are great but no one gets. So when I come across doors and windows that don't have enough room for me I first kick,shoulder check,then kick again. after that don't work I pull out my hatchet bend and hit door tell it fits. mean wile the French boarders doing the other hallway just rought the whole thing out. The taper will just have to flat tape it they say and walk away making a lot more than me .
So do you sell them to alberta drywall ? not my favorite store but I could send a friend down to get me one :thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Gordie, how's the budy going?


----------



## Terry Sharratt (Aug 23, 2015)

*Frame eze*

Good morning Gordie 
Yew ADS has a couple of the Frame EZE in stock . Also Consolidated Gypsum NW branch has a couple being tested in the field so we are waiting on a pending order from them as well. I have actually used them on the job myself and it would be very had to really bend a door frame. But it does save an amazing amount of time. Pays for itself in about only 3 frames and no more damage to drywall. 
Let me know how you make out with them. have a great day.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

gazman said:


> Hey Gordie, how's the budy going?


 Hey Gaz the Buddy is awesome I love that tool and won't board without one now, I own two. My brother and me have worked the hell out of both of them they are just great for so many things man. We also added two 62-42 Hercules board lifters from CSR Building supplies awesome store like having all wall here in Canada:thumbup:. 
Those lifters are awesome like having a lift for walls except it never gets in the way it makes boarding so much easier I've adopted some of Charlie's system of boarding , he is the inventor of the Buddy. With the Hercules, Buddy, and Hilty auto loads I now only use my lift in great rooms, boarding is fast and my brother and I both feel so much better . My back is good and bros tendonitis is rapidly getting better. its an expesive combination but I'm very happy with it mang


----------



## Terry Sharratt (Aug 23, 2015)

*The New FRAME EZE / Drywall Lifter*

Good morning, I have used the FRAME EZE for the past 5 years on the job and it saves a lot of time and damage to the drywall. It only takes a few seconds to use . You can view a video of me using it on a mockup wall on our website frameeze.com . online shopping is also available.

Regards
Terry Sharratt


----------

